# Starting X.org Remotely



## overmind (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I want to run apps remotely via SSH (and I know to do that) but the think is I also want to be able to manually start remotely the X.org server first.

I've noticed I can start kde4 from another computer via ssh running just startx. But if I close that ssh connection the server will crash. And I cannot start remotely a X.org server using startx &.

The issue might be of kde4 and not X.org.

Any tip for remotely starting an X.org server in background?


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2012)

Start it from a screen or tmux session.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Using nohup(1) might work too.

[cmd=]nohup startx[/cmd]


----------

